# What to feed the Fizzy Horse



## sammiea (10 December 2007)

Now ellie is back in work i have been thinking about her feed as she is so fizzy what can she have that will NOT hype her up more than she naturally is?

I need something that will help with her weight gain to as she is a nightmare to keep weight on


----------



## Thistle (10 December 2007)

Spillers response, slow release is good, or calm and condition, alphabeet etc. 

Fibre is the best way to go, the natural breakdown in the gut keeps the horse warm.


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2007)

Hi Fibre cubes??


----------



## sammiea (10 December 2007)

What is the better one out of the Calm &amp; Conditon and Baileys Topline Cubes?

I need weight gain without fizz


----------



## ccooxxyy (10 December 2007)

Any sort of cube is good as they contain less starch than mixes, Baileys No 4 or top line cubes is fab for condition gain without the fizz. Nupafeed liquid calmer is also amazing!


----------



## vickers22 (10 December 2007)

neither-both sent my horse nuts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i would try alfabeet-fab stuff, im using that and baileys outshine, and im just about to add baileys cereal meal to it cos he is so skinny


----------



## miller (10 December 2007)

Only thing we can use on OH's mare is Hifi Original and Speedibeet - even Alfa Beet and Alfa Oil send her doolally - not yet managed to find a cube or mix that doesn't and even Vit/Min supplements affect her


----------



## Amazona (10 December 2007)

I can totally recommend Calm and Condition.
   I use it on all my horses ...this includes stallion, broodmare and youngsters. All are hot bloods!!
    I feed it with Hifi and some seaweed supplement.
       A number of people ask what i feed and have followed suit.
    I will not feed anything with molasses.


----------



## Gucci_b (10 December 2007)

You need to feed  a food that is very low in starch, try Equilirium Growth as only 5% starch, you can feed this food as a complete meal, no need to add anything else, and costs about £10 or £11 for a 15kg bag.  and Calm &amp; condition is also very good for weight gain, also Baileys outshine.


----------



## minerva (11 December 2007)

As usual these fedding posts have got me worried - I have mine on Ride and Relax but he is still pretty temperamental, is Calm and Condition much better? I have also had problems with any oil in his feed and alfa a oil made him crazy!   he now has mollichaff, so I am confused does molasses make them more fizzy as well (I was told not). he was on hi fi but was loosing weight, hence the mollichaff - I do find speedibeet has little effect on his mood so that always my standby


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (11 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What is the better one out of the Calm &amp; Conditon and Baileys Topline Cubes?

I need weight gain without fizz 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've fed Baileys Conditioning mix without any problems, so can't see why the cubes would be any different. I think the only way you'll find out is if you try each one and note any changes.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (11 December 2007)

Calm and Condition didn't really do much to calm my fizzy TB, but he's really good on Spillers Ride and Relax.  He seems to be keeping weight on well too, although he's not in much work at the moment, what with me being at uni and it being too dark for dad to ride after work.  But he is 20, so not bad for an older chap!

The ride and relax is so non-heating for him, that he can have a great big bucketful, which helps with the weight and keeps him happy as he's had a proper meal- with calm and condition we still had to keep him on sparse rations to stop him being loopy.


----------



## KatB (11 December 2007)

Calm and condition can make them a little bit sharp in some cases. Ride and Relax is fab stuff and I will be using it when my horse comes back competing/hunting over winter months. Molasses is just basically pure sugar, I also refuse to feed it as I believe it is bad for horses to have such a concentrated sugar ration. It limits what Ifeed, but generally I rate Allen and Page as they are one of very few companies that declare everything in their feeds. Baileys Topline cubes are the sam as their racehorse cubes. If you dcide to feed them, go for the racehorse as they are cheaper but exactly the same. Personally would use a balancer like topspec (swear by the stuff!) and then a low sugar high oil chaff, and something like Baileys no.1 which is fantastic for weight gain, and means you keep away from mollasses or Alfa


----------



## Gucci_b (11 December 2007)

Affa A oil, as well as some other chaff is full of starch,


----------



## Eaglestone (11 December 2007)

When my old boy was younger and very very fizzy, I found that the Spillers Horse and Pony Nuts were fine and did not fizz him up ...... I recall thinking many years ago that I wanted him to have a more interesting mix, so tried the Pasture Mix, but soon took him off it as it fizzed him up.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Nowadays, I would love the fizz back, however he has to make do with Spiller High Fibre Nuts now, due to the risk of Laminitis, and to be honest he does not know the difference, as they look the same, and as long has he has 'crunchy nuts' then he is as happy as larry


----------



## molehill (11 December 2007)

I can really recommend show mix by balanced horse feeds.
I used it on my stallion who was like a hat rack when i bought him,it picked him up,with out making him fizzy.


----------



## Louby (11 December 2007)

Im having a problem with my horse too, he was on Hifi, handful of mix and has always been a good doer but spooky, found out he had an allergy to alfalfa and wheat so changed to Mollichaff showshine and struggled to find a totally wheat free feed so ended up on cool mix.  He has lost loads of condition and is a fizzy wreck and is still really itchy so rang arround for some advice.  Dengie advised Alfa A and a supplement only, so Ive bought it today but got Top Spec balancer too.  Hopefully he will put some weight back on and return to the boy I loved.


----------



## TGM (12 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Affa A oil, as well as some other chaff is full of starch, 

[/ QUOTE ] Actually it is not!  Alfafa itself is low in starch and the other ingredient is oil, which contains no starch at all.  However, due to the oil content Alfafa Oil is quite high in digestible energy.


----------



## TGM (12 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Dengie advised Alfa A and a supplement only, so Ive bought it today but got Top Spec balancer too.  Hopefully he will put some weight back on and return to the boy I loved. 

[/ QUOTE ] I'm confused. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I thought you said your horse was allergic to alfalfa and wheat - surely in that case Alfa A isn't the best thing for him?  I would have thought something like Readigrass would be a good option, with additional oil to give extra calories.


----------



## sammiea (12 December 2007)

Having investigated starch a lot yesterday it appears that that can send some horse loopy.  I looked at the starch content of my feeds and WOW they were excessive.  The blue chip was 30% starch compared to topspec which is &lt;10 for starch and sugars!!!

Hence i have taken her off the blue chip and the top line cubes (these are high in starch to) and she is now on.....

Alfa Oil
Top Spec
Sugar Beet
Linseed Oil

Hopefully she will put some condition back on as she looks terrible at the moment


----------



## KatB (12 December 2007)

Alfa Oil and Topspec are both fab feeds. However, the Alfa Oil can send some loopy..


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (12 December 2007)

I tried Calm &amp; Condition &amp; it sent my horse loopy so I now give him Ride &amp; Relax &amp; that is fine &amp; he's really good on it.

As you can see from the replies many people have many different ideas on what to feed a horse. It's probably best to contact one of the feed producers, Dodson &amp; Horrell, Spillers, Baileys etc. They all have people there to help you &amp; they don't 'rubbish' other companies products either....give them a call.


----------



## JaneB (12 December 2007)

The thing with trying to put weight on is that you can't do it without feeding calories, you just have to find the right calories for your horse.  Fibre, like alfalfa and sugarbeet, is great but the horse needs to eat quite alot to gain weight.  Mixes and cubes provide more calories in a smaller volume so the horse doesn't have to eat masses to get the weight on.  Your horse will still be getting loads of hay or haylage so is still getting lots of fibre.  Some horses have problems with starch as the calories are easily digested and go into the blood stream but oil takes longer to digest and fibre needs fermenting first in the hindgut.


----------



## ajf (12 December 2007)

My horse is a nut, and have tried pretty much all calm and conditioning feeds with no help!!!
He's now on Hi-Fi, baileys No4 and some oats and seems much calmer on these than on calming feeds!!!!  Oh he also gets oil, garlic (he won't eat his feed without it!) and biotin (for rubbish feet!).


----------



## houdini (14 December 2007)

Hi 
try the winergy feeds they are very good at giving controllable energy. Have used the growth type to build up horses weight I also feed Soya oil (this is the easiest for horses to digest) about a mugful in the feed, and sugar beet.


----------



## Vicki1986 (14 December 2007)

i have heard good things about ride and relax.

i have a fizzy mare (good doer though) she has hifi good doer, bog standard cubes, baileys lo cal, &amp; cod liver oil/supplements

personally i would say try top spec balancer, hifi and a cube. Not a fan of mixes personally - generally horses seem to prefer cubes IMO, there is a thread in NL about this.


----------

